# College/University students: How many hours a week do you work?



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going into my second year as a full-time student in university, and was thinking about working more hours. Last year, since it was my freshman year, everything seemed overwhelming, so I only worked 8 hrs/week. I was thinking of going for around 20 hours this year. 
How often do you all work in a week, and does it stress you out a lot?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a non-trad student (work full-time and currently doing more part-time school as I always find a way back to school).

Hope working too much doesn't affect your grades. In the longer term, grades will probably be more important than short term cash gains as it keeps doors open.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

komorikun said:


> If you are taking 12 units it might be possible. Also depends on hard your classes are. Accounting and lab science courses are the equivalent of 2 courses.


Well then I'm screwed, as I'm taking two accounting courses and working 25 hours per week.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

komorikun said:


> How many units total?


I'm signed up for 18 credits right now but I'll probably drop to 15. I'm going into my fourth year though so it's not like I'm unfamiliar with the work that accounting courses take.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3 nights a week, 12-15 hours total.


----------

